# First Trimester



## secretwrestler (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm on my first trimester and I was expecting I'm gonna have a hard time just like my previous pregnancy but lo and behold, I don't experience any difficulties. It is true that every pregnancy is different and I'm so happy that my toddler is doing good also. Hoping for a baby girl this time.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

I hope that you have a healthy 40 weeks :grin:


----------



## Carla Halter (Nov 11, 2014)

I would say that pregnancy varies from one another. The symptoms you had on your first one could have some differences on your next. Likewise with the stages of development too. So, I recommend that you always keep on knowing about your health status always. Safety is indeed important especially when you are pregnant.


----------



## sarahdawes (Mar 5, 2016)

Good luck, glad it's all going well for you!


----------



## Margo Dahlquist (Jul 12, 2016)

secretwrestler said:


> I'm on my first trimester and I was expecting I'm gonna have a hard time just like my previous pregnancy but lo and behold, I don't experience any difficulties. It is true that every pregnancy is different and I'm so happy that my toddler is doing good also. Hoping for a baby girl this time.


Good luck! I've given birth once and I envy pregnant women!


----------



## lmbarrera (May 11, 2011)

That's great! It sure is true about every pregnancy being different, and every labor as well it seems :smile:


----------

